# Super Mojave Meetup/Workshop



## abraxas (Jun 27, 2008)

-


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 27, 2008)

uhm, if it just was not that far away ... with winter/fall you refer to something november-ish?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 12, 2008)

no typo think i miss read the payment dates


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, I'd love to join you for this.  I'm tapped for vacation time this year (Vermont this fall took care of the rest of it).  Maybe next year if something is planned.


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya, keep me (us) posted.  If you do something in the spring I shouldn't have a problem getting out there.  Sounds like an incredible place to shoot.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 26, 2008)

Count me in for Mojave this fall


----------



## m1a1fan (Sep 1, 2008)

abraxas said:


> I found that the mining ghost town is doable on a month or so notice. Both locations are remote, yet accessible and very scenic, making wonderful locations not only at sunrise and sunset, but throughout the days. Meals and lodging provided.


 
Sounds like it would make for a great trip. I'm looking forward to the possibility of getting out there.:thumbup:


----------



## Steph (Dec 1, 2008)

I am looking forward to seeing some pictures from the meet-up. From your pictures, it looks like an amazing place.


----------

